# Sump Pump



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

210.8(A)(5). The exceptions to this section from the 2005 that permitted a single receptacle for a single appliance was removed in the 2008 NEC.

Chris


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bigred said:


> what section in the "08 code states that a sump pump outlet has to be gfi in an unfinished basement?


 

210.8(A)(5) nec 2008.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I found it, Thank you Gentlemen! :thumbsup:


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

raider1 said:


> 210.8(A)(5). The exceptions to this section from the 2005 that permitted a single receptacle for a single appliance was removed in the 2008 NEC.
> 
> Chris


Unless you are working in New Jersey where the exceptions to 2005 NEC 210.8(A)(5) have been retained for the 2008 NEC cycle.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

In NC we can still do that for sewer lifts but not sump pumps. NC amendment.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

My village is still on the 2005 cycle. I downloaded the villages building code last night. 
Bad news is I tossed my 05 book out 2 weeks ago. 
But it doesn't matter,,, they want all pipe, an I like pipe.


----------



## jesseflopez (Mar 4, 2011)

I know this its off topic but goes do I ask questions?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jesseflopez said:


> I know this its off topic but goes do I ask questions?


Si, señor.

Sent from my iPhone using the ElectricianTalk Forum app


----------



## jesseflopez (Mar 4, 2011)

*Formula*

How can I find out the formula for (hz) and rpm
So in other words what's the formula to find rpm using (hz)?


----------

